# 2012 North American International Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's the first auto show of every year and it's always a big one. The Detroit Auto Show, officially the North American International Auto Show, takes place from January 14-22, preceded by several private days, including the press preview on January 9th and 10th. Notable debuts at this year's event include the Scion FR-S and Subaru BRZ in US-spec trim, the Cadillac ATS, a new Dodge compact car and even a hybrid version of the Jetta. 

More: *2012 North American International Auto Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

